# Canal Teledeporte HD:imagen congelada en kaffeine (resuelto)

## cameta

El canal teledeporte en HD simplemente queda congelado (el resto de canales en HD no dan ningún problema) 

Este es mi hardware

Zarlink MT3352 DVB-T

Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)

XCeive xc2028/xc3028 tuner

En Kaffeine 1 este canal funcionaba perfectamente.

¿Alguna idea de como obtener un log mas detallado de lo que provoca el error?

Canal teledeporte HD

```
kaffeine

20-03-17 11:28:17.689 [Info    ] Using built-in dvb device manager

20-03-17 11:28:17.776 [Info    ] Found dvb device P113171331461f936: Zarlink MT352 DVB-T

20-03-17 11:28:17.793 [Debug   ] Refilling KProtocolInfoFactory cache in the hope to find "mtp"

20-03-17 11:28:17.831 [Debug   ] Refilling KProtocolInfoFactory cache in the hope to find ""

[00007fbca8095e68] core decoder error: Could not convert timestamp 0

20-03-17 11:28:29.284 [Warning ] Invalid entry: channel is valid, begin is valid, duration is invalid

20-03-17 11:28:29.465 [Warning ] Invalid entry: channel is valid, begin is valid, duration is invalid

20-03-17 11:28:29.505 [Warning ] Invalid entry: channel is valid, begin is valid, duration is invalid

20-03-17 11:28:29.576 [Warning ] Invalid entry: channel is valid, begin is valid, duration is invalid

```

Con cualquier otro canal de HD

 *Quote:*   

> kaffeine
> 
> 20-03-17 11:30:44.232 [Info    ] Using built-in dvb device manager
> 
> 20-03-17 11:30:44.314 [Info    ] Found dvb device P113171331461f936: Zarlink MT352 DVB-T
> ...

 

----------

## cameta

También hay problemas con la radio, ya que se producen como microcortes.

 *Quote:*   

> kaffeine
> 
> 20-03-17 11:33:43.394 [Info    ] Using built-in dvb device manager
> 
> 20-03-17 11:33:43.479 [Info    ] Found dvb device P113171331461f936: Zarlink MT352 DVB-T                                                                                    
> ...

 

Nada de esto sucedia con el Kaffeine 1.

----------

## cameta

Opciones:

1º Instalar el inestable Kaffeine 2.0.9

2º Probar con un usuario nuevo por si se trata de un problema con los ficheros de configuración 

3º Volver a Kaffeine 1.0 con un local overlay.

----------

## cameta

1º Instalar el inestable Kaffeine 2.0.9

2º Probar con un usuario nuevo por si se trata de un problema con los ficheros de configuración 

No ha funcionado. Sigue el mismo problema.

Podria probar algo con el firmware

----------

## cameta

Instalar un overlay local no funciona. 

```
-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Found PkgConfig: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config (found version "0.28") 

-- Found Xine: /usr/include (found suitable version "1.2.6", minimum required is "1.1.0") 

CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:14 (check_include_files):

  Unknown CMake command "check_include_files".

CMake Warning (dev) in CMakeLists.txt:

  No cmake_minimum_required command is present.  A line of code such as

    cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 3.7)

  should be added at the top of the file.  The version specified may be lower

  if you wish to support older CMake versions for this project.  For more

  information run "cmake --help-policy CMP0000".

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

See also "/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1/work/kaffeine-1.2.2_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".

See also "/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1/work/kaffeine-1.2.2_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".

 * ERROR: media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1::localrepo failed (configure phase):

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4134:  Called kde4-base_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3062:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1237:  Called _cmake_execute_optionally 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  600:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1603:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${CMAKE_BINARY}" "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1::localrepo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1::localrepo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1/work/kaffeine-1.2.2_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1/work/kaffeine-1.2.2'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1:

 * ERROR: media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1::localrepo failed (configure phase):

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4134:  Called kde4-base_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3062:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1237:  Called _cmake_execute_optionally 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  600:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1603:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${CMAKE_BINARY}" "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1::localrepo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1::localrepo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1/work/kaffeine-1.2.2_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2-r1/work/kaffeine-1.2.2'

```

----------

## cameta

He de descartar que el problema no sea de otra cosa y no del kaffeine como por ejemplo de xine-lib

----------

## Alberto.A

Hola.. es decir con otro programa sí funciona el canal?

----------

## cameta

Aún no lo he probado pero lo cierto es que con el antiguo Kaffeine ese canal funcionaba perfectamente.

----------

## Alberto.A

Cambia la version de:

```
- Found Xine: /usr/include (found suitable version "1.2.6", minimum required is "1.1.0") 
```

 (xine)

Y vuelve a tu versión anterior de kaffeine, nen, yo haría eso .

----------

## cameta

Ya no es posible volver atrás con KDE5.

----------

## cameta

Nuevo intento.

```
media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.8:1::gentoo [1.2.6-r2:1::gentoo] USE="X a52 aac alsa bluray css dts dvb* flac gtk ipv6 jpeg mad mmap mng nls opengl sdl truetype v4l vorbis xcb xinerama xv -aalib (-altivec) -directfb -dxr3 -fbcon -fusionsound -imagemagick -jack -libav -libcaca -modplug -musepack -oss -pulseaudio -samba -speex -theora -vaapi -vcd -vdpau -vdr (-vidix) (-vis) -vpx -wavpack -xvmc" 5031 KiB

```

He instalado una nueva xine-lib con la use DVB, pero no ha funcionado.

Por cierto la 1.2.6-r2 no se compila con la use DVB.

----------

## cameta

El problema finalmente está resuelto.

Estoy con esta versión de kaffeine

media-video/kaffeine-2.0.14:5::gentoo  USE="dvb handbook -debug" 

Por lo visto se ha solucionado al pasar a QT5 y eliminar todos los restos de QT4.

Ahora tengo otro problema en kaffeine con los subtítulos en la TDT pero abriré otro hilo para ello..

----------

## cameta

El problema de los subtítulos se ha resuelto con la última actualización.   :Very Happy: 

----------

